# هل الطبيعه الفاسده تورث



## mowafee (30 نوفمبر 2009)

* قال كثير من المسيحيون أن الطباع الفاسده تورث 


*


----------



## NEW_MAN (30 نوفمبر 2009)

اقرأ جيدا ، هذه الآيات تقول ان عقاب الخطية لا يورث واجرة الخطية لا تورث 

ولكن الطبيعة الانسانية الفاسدة التي تخطيء ، ولا تقبل وصية الله ،و تقول ( كل ممنوع مرغوب ) تورث !!!!

والا كيف تفسر ان الطفل نعلمه ان يقول الصدق ويشارك زميله العابه ولايضرب القطة ؟؟؟؟

الانسان يرث الطبيعة الفاسدة التي تخطيء ، والتي تجعلنا نعلم الاطفال في بدايات حياتهم السلوك المهذب في حين انهم مولودون بسلوك غير مهذب .

سؤال : هل القوانين التي يضعها الناس هي لفعل الخير او ضد فعل الشر ؟؟

بمعنى : هل القوانين تقول : لا تسرق ، لا تكذب ، لا تقتل .

سؤال آخر : اذا لم يكن الانسان مخلوق بالطبيعة الفاسدة التي تخطيء ، هل يمكن ان تأتي لي بأنسان واحد منذ خلق البشرية حتى الان ، لم يفعل خطية واحدة ؟؟؟؟

هل تريد ان اثبت لك (اسلاميا ) ان الانسان يولد من بطن امه مستهلا العالم بالطبيعة الفاسدة ؟؟؟

جميل : ما معنى ان كل مولود ينخسه الشيطان فيستهل صارخا ، وما هو حظ الشيطان في كل مولود لابن آدم ؟؟

ولماذا يكون الوحيد في العالم الذي لم يستطع ان ينخسه هو السيد يسوع المسيح ، وليس له حظ فيه ؟؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*كما قال الاخ نيو مان العقاب والاجرة لا تورث

ولكننا ورثنا الطبيعة الفاسدة

فهل يوجد أنسان لا يخطئ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وأذا كنا لم نرث الطبيعة الخاطئة لماذا نحن خارج الجنة الان لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لأن ادم  أخطأ  وورثنا نحن طبيعته الخاطئة*​


----------



## My Rock (30 نوفمبر 2009)

المرة القادمة التي ستصف بها أي عقيدة مسيحية بالخاطئة سيُحذف موضوعك بدون سابق إنذار
أنت هنا لتسأل و تسفسر لا لتقل أدبك و تُهين عقيدتنا.

الطبيعة الفاسدة متوارثة لان الكتاب المقدس يقول إن الخطيئة دخلت للعالم بشخص و منه اجتازت للجميع فأصبح الجميع مستحقين الموت, و أكبر دليل هو إننا جميعاً خطاة بلا إستثناء.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (30 نوفمبر 2009)

اضافة صغيرة على كلام اساتذتى :

واما الدليل الكتابى ( مرة اخرى )

1- الله خلق ادم على صورته ومثاله (الطبيعة نقية بالطبع)

*Gen 1:26 ​*​وَقَالَ اللهُ: «نَعْمَلُ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا، فَيَتَسَلَّطُونَ عَلَى...................​
*​**Gen 1:27 ​*​فَخَلَقَ اللهُ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِهِ. عَلَى صُورَةِ اللهِ خَلَقَهُ. ذَكَرًا وَأُنْثَى خَلَقَهُمْ. ​
*​* 


2-بعد الخطية ( تشوهت الصورة فى ادم ) حتى ان ادم خاف من وجه الله

*Gen 3:10 ​*​فَقَالَ: «سَمِعْتُ صَوْتَكَ فِي الْجَنَّةِ فَخَشِيتُ، لأَنِّي عُرْيَانٌ فَاخْتَبَأْتُ». ​
*​* 

3-عندما انجب ادم ولده شيث 

*Gen 5:3 ​*​وَعَاشَ آدَمُ مِئَةً وَثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً، وَوَلَدَ وَلَدًا عَلَى شَبَهِهِ كَصُورَتِهِ وَدَعَا اسْمَهُ شِيثًا. ​اذن شيث قد اخذ صورة ابيه ادم المشوهة بعد الخطية 
فأصبحت الطبيعة المشوهة تتوارث من جيل الى اخر​


----------



## mowafee (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*ما تفسير هذه النصوص*

*حزقيال 18(19 -23)
 19- وأنتم تقولون: لماذا لا يحمل الابن من إثم الأب ؟ أما الابن فقد فعل حقا وعدلا. حفظ جميع فرائضي وعمل بها فحياة يحيا 

 20 - النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت. الابن لا يحمل من إثم الأب، والأب لا يحمل من إثم الابن. بر البار عليه يكون، وشر الشرير عليه يكون 

21 - فإذا رجع الشرير عن جميع خطاياه التي فعلها وحفظ كل فرائضي وفعل حقا وعدلا فحياة يحيا . لا يموت 

22 - كل معاصيه التي فعلها لا تذكر عليه. في بره الذي عمل يحيا 

23- هل مسرة أسر بموت الشرير ؟ يقول السيد الرب. ألا برجوعه عن طرقه فيحيا 

وحزقيال 18 (30:26)
26-  إذا رجع البار عن بره وعمل إثما ومات فيه، فبإثمه الذي عمله يموت 

27- وإذا رجع الشرير عن شره الذي فعل، وعمل حقا وعدلا، فهو يحيي نفسه 

28- رأى فرجع عن كل معاصيه التي عملها فحياة يحيا. لا يموت 

29 - وبيت إسرائيل يقول: ليست طريق الرب مستوية. أطرقي غير مستقيمة يا بيت إسرائيل ؟ أليست طرقكم غير مستقيمة 

30-  من أجل ذلك أقضي عليكم يا بيت إسرائيل، كل واحد كطرقه، يقول السيد الرب. توبوا وارجعوا عن كل معاصيكم، ولا يكون لكم الإثم مهلكة *


----------



## NEW_MAN (30 نوفمبر 2009)

اقرأ جيدا ، هذه الآيات تقول ان عقاب الخطية لا يورث واجرة الخطية لا تورث 

ولكن الطبيعة الانسانية الفاسدة التي تخطيء ، ولا تقبل وصية الله ،و تقول ( كل ممنوع مرغوب ) تورث !!!!



10 كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: «أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ بَارٌّ وَلاَ وَاحِدٌ. 
11 لَيْسَ مَنْ يَفْهَمُ. لَيْسَ مَنْ يَطْلُبُ اللهَ. 
12 الْجَمِيعُ زَاغُوا وَفَسَدُوا مَعاً. لَيْسَ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ صَلاَحاً لَيْسَ وَلاَ وَاحِدٌ.

رومية 3: 10 - 12



مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ كَأَنَّمَا بِإِنْسَانٍ وَاحِدٍ دَخَلَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ الْمَوْتُ وَهَكَذَا اجْتَازَ الْمَوْتُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ إِذْ أَخْطَأَ الْجَمِيعُ.

رومية 5:  12


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 نوفمبر 2009)

> *حزقيال 18(19 -23)
> 19- وأنتم تقولون: لماذا لا يحمل الابن من إثم الأب ؟ أما الابن فقد فعل حقا وعدلا. حفظ جميع فرائضي وعمل بها فحياة يحيا
> 
> 20 - النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت. الابن لا يحمل من إثم الأب، والأب لا يحمل من إثم الابن. بر البار عليه يكون، وشر الشرير عليه يكون
> *


*
اشكرك جدا على تأكيدك لكلامنا

اشكرك*



> *
> 21 - فإذا رجع الشرير عن جميع خطاياه التي فعلها وحفظ كل فرائضي وفعل حقا وعدلا فحياة يحيا . لا يموت
> 
> 22 - كل معاصيه التي فعلها لا تذكر عليه. في بره الذي عمل يحيا
> ...



*اشكرك ايضا لأنك اكدت على ما قلناه ايضا*​


----------



## mowafee (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*اولا : 
يوجد أمراض وراثيه لكن لايوجد طباع وراثيه لانها تتأثر بعوامل خارجيه مثل (التعلم _ التعود _ الاقتناع _ الاختيار _ البيئه)

ثانيا : 
1-  لم يثبت توارث الطباع الاخلاقيه لانها سلوكيه مكتسبه من البيئه
2-  الشاهد الواقعى لم نجد ابن القاتل يقتل أو ابن السارق يسرق كل واحد فى بيئه مختلفه 
3-  يوجد خطايا نسمع عنها لاول مره*


----------



## NEW_MAN (30 نوفمبر 2009)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1713723&postcount=2


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1706580&postcount=3


----------



## أَمَة (30 نوفمبر 2009)

للأسف يا حضرة *mowafee* أنك كبقية الإخوة المسلمين ليس لديكم معرفة بمفهوم الخطيئة الأولى، أي خطيئة آدم وحواء، التي توارثنا بسببها *الطبيعة القابلة للخطأ* ولذلك يصعب عليكم التمييز بينها وبين الخطيئة الفردية*.* وهذا ما تبين لي من اقتباسك لسفر حزقيال. ​ 
للخطيئة بُعدين: 
*الأول* هو الميل والنزعة للخطيئة اللذين تأسسا في طبيعتنا *بسبب سقوط آدم وحواء* وكأننا توارثناها* وهذا *ما يسمى بالخطيئة الأصلية* أو *السقوط
*الثاني* هو عمل الخطيئة الفردي سواء بإرادة الشخص حبا بالخطيئة أو بضعف منه في مقاومة الميل والنزعة للخطيئة المؤسسان في طبيعته. ​ 
سأبسط لك الرد بمثال عن *ملك سق**ط* في أول معركة له مع عدو شرس ومتربص له....

إذا سقط الملك في يد العدو *تسقط معه مملكته* وكل ما عليها ومن يعيش فيها. هذا كلام لا يختلف عليه إثنان.​ 
لتقريب المثال الى الواقع علينا أن نعود الى خلق الله للإنسان من الكتاب المقدس، سفر التكوين الأصحاح الأول وأقتبس منه الآية 26 التي تقول:​ 
[Q-BIBLE] 
*وَقَالَ اللهُ*: «نَعْمَلُ *الانْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا* *فَيَتَسَلَّطُونَ عَلَى* سَمَكِ الْبَحْرِ وَعَلَى طَيْرِ السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الْبَهَائِمِ وَعَلَى كُلِّ الارْضِ وَعَلَى جَمِيعِ الدَّبَّابَاتِ الَّتِي تَدِبُّ عَلَى الارْضِ». [/Q-BIBLE]​ 
نفهم من هذه الآية شيئين ريئسيين:​ 
*الأول* أن الله خلق *الإنسان* *بدون خطيئة في طبيعته* لأنه خلقه على صورته وكشبهه، وحاشا لله أن يكون ذي طبيعة خاطئة.​ 
*الثاني* أن الله خلق *الإنسان* وجعله *ملكا *على سائر المخلوقات (*فَيَتَسَلَّطُونَ عَلَى*) ​ 
الله، له وحده السجود وكل المجد، احب الإنسان كثيرا وأعطاه حرية الأختيار ليس كما يفعل المرء مع دمية كهربائية يلعب بها كيف يشاء دون أن يكون لها أي خيار فيما تعمل، لو سح التشبيه، بل أن الله احترم حرية الإنسان الشخصية في الإختيار إذ سمح له بالأكل من جميع شجر الجنة ما عدا واحدة، موضحا له أن الأكل من ثمر تلك الشجرة فيه موت له.​ 
[Q-BIBLE] 
سفر التكوين الأصحاح 2 
16 وَاوْصَى الرَّبُّ الالَهُ ادَمَ قَائِلا: «مِنْ جَمِيعِ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ تَاكُلُ اكْلا 
17 وَامَّا شَجَرَةُ مَعْرِفَةِ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ فَلا تَاكُلْ مِنْهَا لانَّكَ *يَوْمَ تَاكُلُ مِنْهَا مَوْتا تَمُوتُ*». [/Q-BIBLE]​ 
لن اطيل عليك باقتباسات من الكتاب المقدس لأنك لو شئت المعرفة عن كيف خلق الله الإنسان والأرض وما عليها يمكنك ان تعود الى الرابط وتقرأ منه الأصحاحات الثلاث الاولى
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/?Ch=ArabicBible​ 
الملخص في الموضوع هو أن *الشيطان* الذي كان ملاكا وسقط بسبب كبرياءه وطرد من حضرة ملكوت الله وهوى حسد الإنسان عندما رأه في الجنة في حضرة الرب وصار *عدوا* لدودا وشرسا له. دخل في معركة مع حواء وآدم عن طريق الحيلة واوهمها أن الله كاذبا فيما قاله وانهما لن يموتا لو أكلا من ثمرة شجرة معرفة الخير والشر.​ 
وهكذا *سقط* الإنسان الأول *ملك* المخلوقات في أول معركة له مع عدوه ابليس وسقطت معه مملكته وما عليها ومن فيها. راجع الأسفار المذكورة لترى أن الأرض بعد سقوط آدم صارت تنبت شوكا وحسكا. حتى أن العداوة لم تكن موجودة بين الإنسان ووحوش الأرض قبل السقوط.​ 
*لنعود الى مثل الملك*الذي بدأت به كلامي. 
هذا الملك ومملكته ومن عليها من ناس سقطوا تحت نير العدو، وجميع أجيال *الذين ولدوا بعد السقوط* سيبقون كلهم تحت نير العدو *وكأنهم توارثوه حتى يأتي من يخلصهم ويحررهم منه* لأنهم لا يملكون السلاح لمقاومة ذلك العدو.​ 
*هكذا *البشر الذين ولدوا بعد سقوط آدم وحواء كلهم قبعوا تحت نير العدو ابليس الى أن *شاء الله أن يأتي ويخلصهم ويحررهم منه* بحسب توقيته، حين ظهر بيننا بالجسد في المسيح يسوع الذي أخذ جسده من بتول لم تعرف رجلا، وصلب ومات بإختياره لكي يقهر عدونا ابليس بقيامته من الموت بقدرته الذاتية في اليوم الثالث. *بعد قيامة المسيح تحرر من الموت *كل الأبرار الذين ماتوا قبل مجيئه ولكنهم آمنوا به لأنهم كانوا ينتظرونه بحسب وعد الله لهم، وكذلك كل من يؤمن به قد تحرر من ذيول السقوط ولن يكن للموت سلطان عليه.​ 
*خلاصة المضوع: *كلنا *توارثنا الطبيعة* التي أفسدت بسبب سقوط آدم وحواء والتي بسببها جاز علينا الموت وخسرنا ملكوت الله لأن لا تواجد للفساد مع عدم الفساد كما أن لا تواجد للظلام مع النور. *أما* *الخطيئة* الفردية *فلا توارث فيها*.​ 

وما اقتبسته عن *حزقيال 18* فهو يشير الى الخطايا الفردية التي عملها شعب اسرائيل في حق الربوفي ضيقهم اتهموا الرب بأنه يحاسبهم بخطايا اباءهم. والمقصود هنا أن الرب لا يحاسب الإبن على خطيئة ابيه. ​ 
أرجو أن أكون قد وضحت.​


----------



## انت الفادي (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*الاخ موافي..
لا ادري كيف نشرح لك الامر اكثر من ذلك.. لانه مهما حاول الاخوة ان يشرحوا لك الامر نجدك تتجه دائما الي ان الخطية تورث و تنتقد هذه النقطة... و هذا ما لم نقوله نحن
سأحاول ان اشرح لك الفكرة بطريقة مبسطة بقدر الامكان:
رجل لديه طفل.. هذا الرجل كذب.. الابن لا يرث هذه الكذبة في حد ذاتها.. و لكنه ورث طبيعة الكذب من ابيه..
رجل سرق.. لا يرث ابنه الحدث نفسه اي الشئ المسروق او الفعلة نفسها لكنه يرث الطبيعة الفاسدة و هي الميل للسرقة..
بمعني اخر..
بعد ان سقط ادم في العصيان.. دخل الفساد في الطبيعة البشرية..
خلق الله ادم انسان برئ خالي من الخطية مثل الطفل البرئ..
بفعلة ادم فقد ادم برائته و فقدت زريته البرائة معه..
و هذه الطبيعة الفاسدة التي ورثها الابناء عن الاباء و هذا ما قاله لك الاخوة في المنتدي في كل هذه المشاركات.
نحن لم نرث خطية عصيان ادم ( ادم عصي بأكله من الشجرة و لكننا لم نأكل من الشجرة) و لكننا ورثنا طبيعة العصيان من ادم.
الانسان يكذب و لكن لا يرث ابنه هذه الكذبة بالذات و لكنه يرث طبيعة الكذب.
الانسان يسرق و لكن لا يرث ابنه هذه العملة او الفعلة و لكنه يرث طبيعة الرغبة في السرقة و ربما يسرق ايضا..
و الي اخره من الخطايا بشتي انواعها.. فنحن لا نرث خطية بعينها و لكننا نرث الطبيعة لهذه الخطية او القابلية لهذه الخطايا.
اتمني ان تكون المعلومة و صلت.
*


----------



## Twin (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*​ 
*أخ موافي *​*أأنت هنا للجدال فقط ؟*
*الأخوة أجابوك وأعادوا الأجابة وأنت لا تقرأ شئ ولم تعلق*
*من ابسط أساليب الحوار هو التواصل فلتحاول أن تتواصل مع الأخوة والأجابات*
*لا داعي لأسلوبك الجدلي العقيم هذا ............ ولتعتبر هذا تنبيه*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## mowafee (1 ديسمبر 2009)

mowafee : ردودى السابقه اثنين رد طلبت تفسير النصوص التى لاتحتاج الى تفسير وتقول ان الفيصل ( بر البار وشر الشرير ) وتوضح أن من مات ببُعد عن الله يحيا ثانيا بالقرب منه ولم توضح من قريب أو بعيد عن سبب الفداء أو الفداء وقمت بالاستشهاد على كلامى من الكتاب المقدس 

ثانى رد لى كان شواهد علميه وواقعيه. فلنفرض أن الخطايادخلت للبشر بأى طريقه أى ان كل البشر تخطئ الآ من رحمه الله
فان ما اتناقش فيه ليس دخول الخطيه ولكن ( مغفرة الله وتوبة الله على هذه الخطايا) التى تُفهم من نصوص حزقيال 18( 19-30) ولا تحتاج الى فداء والتى أقرها الاسلام
 وشكرا على التواصل


----------



## !ابن الملك! (1 ديسمبر 2009)

> ردودى السابقه اثنين رد طلبت تفسير النصوص التى لاتحتاج الى تفسير وتقول ان الفيصل ( بر البار وشر الشرير )


 
الفيصل ( بر البار وشر الشرير ) 
 هل قلنا غير ذلك ...؟؟؟؟؟؟
نحن نقول ان الناس لاترث الخطية وانما يحاسب الشخص كحسب اعماله. صعبة ؟؟؟؟؟؟




> وتوضح أن من مات ببُعد عن الله يحيا ثانيا بالقرب منه ولم توضح من قريب أو بعيد عن سبب الفداء أو الفداء وقمت بالاستشهاد على كلامى من الكتاب المقدس
> ثانى رد لى كان شواهد علميه وواقعيه. فلنفرض أن الخطايادخلت للبشر بأى طريقه أى ان كل البشر تخطئ الآ من رحمه الله
> فان ما اتناقش فيه ليس دخول الخطيه ولكن ( مغفرة الله وتوبة الله على هذه الخطايا) التى تُفهم من نصوص حزقيال 18( 19-30) ولا تحتاج الى فداء والتى أقرها الاسلام
> وشكرا على التواصل


 
التوبة كانت موجودة فى العهد القديم 
انظر:

1-حزقيال 14: 6-8* 
​*​​​لِذلِكَ قُلْ لِبَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ: هكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ: تُوبُوا وَارْجِعُوا عَنْ أَصْنَامِكُمْ، وَعَنْ كُلِّ رَجَاسَاتِكُمُ اصْرِفُوا وُجُوهَكُمْ.  لأَنَّ كُلَّ إِنْسَانٍ مِنْ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ أَوْ مِنَ الْغُرَبَاءِ الْمُتَغَرِّبِينَ فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، إِذَا ارْتَدَّ عَنِّي وَأَصْعَدَ أَصْنَامَهُ إِلَى قَلْبِهِ، وَوَضَعَ مَعْثَرَةَ إِثْمِهِ تِلْقَاءَ وَجْهِهِ، ثُمَّ جَاءَ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ لِيَسْأَلَهُ عَنِّي، فَإِنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ أُجِيبُهُ بِنَفْسِي. وَأَجْعَلُ وَجْهِي ضِدَّ ذلِكَ الإِنْسَانِ وَأَجْعَلُهُ آيَةً وَمَثَلاً، وَأَسْتَأْصِلُهُ مِنْ وَسْطِ شَعْبِي، فَتَعْلَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ. 

2-ملا 3: 7​*​*​​​«مِنْ أَيَّامِ آبَائِكُمْ حِدْتُمْ عَنْ فَرَائِضِي وَلَمْ تَحْفَظُوهَا. ارْجِعُوا إِلَيَّ أَرْجعْ إِلَيْكُمْ، قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ. فَقُلْتُمْ: بِمَاذَا نَرْجعُ؟ ​
*​*
كان الله يأمرهم بالتوبة ( وتقديم الذبائح ) .حتى لا يعاقبهم فى الارض . وكان هذا واضح عندما استخدم الله الشعوب المحيطة ببنى اسرائيل كعصا تأديب لهم .فعندما يتوبون . كان يرحمهم الله من السبى او الحصار او...

اذن :
كان يأمرهم بالتوبة . ليتفادوا العقاب الارضى . و لعلم الله المسبق ان من يكون فيهم بارا ( تائبا عن خطاياه ) هذا سيرفعه الله من الجحيم الى الفردوس


هذة الايات لا تتعارض ابدا مع فكرة الفداء


توضيح :
عندما يخطئ الانسان ( فى العهد القديم ) ويتوب عن فعلته ... يقدم الذبائح ( المذكور تفاصيلها فى اول سفر اللاويين مثل ذبيحة الخطية وذبيحة السلامة )

وهذة الذبائح كانت رمز للمرموز اليه وهو الذبيحة الحقيقية( المسيح )  ​

كان يتكرر تقديم الذبائح بتكرار قيام الانسان بالخطية .. حتى ان ايوب كان يقدم الذبائح عن اولاده ( كل الايام)

 لكن بعد مجئ المرموز اليه ( المسيح ) 
دمه اصبح كافيا لغفران الخطايا كلها الى الابد .
فمن يخطئ الان ويتوب ويعترف بالخطأ . فان دم المسيح يغسله من الخطية.

​


----------



## أَمَة (1 ديسمبر 2009)

mowafee قال:


> mowafee : ردودى السابقه اثنين رد طلبت تفسير النصوص التى لاتحتاج الى تفسير وتقول ان الفيصل ( بر البار وشر الشرير ) وتوضح أن من مات ببُعد عن الله يحيا ثانيا بالقرب منه ولم توضح من قريب أو بعيد عن سبب الفداء أو الفداء وقمت بالاستشهاد على كلامى من الكتاب المقدس
> 
> ثانى رد لى كان شواهد علميه وواقعيه. فلنفرض أن الخطايادخلت للبشر بأى طريقه أى ان كل البشر تخطئ الآ من رحمه الله
> فان ما اتناقش فيه ليس دخول الخطيه ولكن ( مغفرة الله وتوبة الله على هذه الخطايا) التى تُفهم من نصوص حزقيال 18( 19-30) ولا تحتاج الى فداء والتى أقرها الاسلام
> وشكرا على التواصل


 
ألأخ لمحترم موافي

اشعر بجدية أسئلتك ولك احترامي. سأرد بإذن الرب عن سبب الفداء، بالرغم من اني لم افهم ما قصدته من (أو) في الفداء أو الفداء.

لا ألومك على عدم إستيعابك لضرورة الفداء لأنك لم تصل بعد لفهم ما حصل للأنسان (آدم وحواء) بعد سقوطه في حبائل الشيطان. سأعيد واكرر بشكل آخر لعله يكون أكثر تبسيطا واقرب للفهم.

كما قلنا جميعنا أن الله خلق الإنسان على صورته ومثاله. ستسأل كيف؟ ارجوك ان تجهد نفسك قليلا بقراءة الرابط التالي الذي يفسر المعنى بدون أن تلزم نفسك بقبول ما تقرأ. لن تخسر شيئا من معرفة معتقد الآخر. اليك الرابط 

http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/Genesis/1

سألخص لك شيئا مما جاء في الرابط لأن *ضرورة الفداء مرتبطة بخلق الإنسان على صورة الله ومثاله.*

الأنسان يشبه الله في صفاته مثل:

*‌أ. **الحرية والإختيار: الله وضع أمامه شجرة معرفة الخير والشر وشجرة الحياة وخيره بينهما.* 

*‌ب. **القداسة: الله قدوس قداسة مطلقة والإنسان قابل للقداسة وعليه أن يسعى ليكون قديسا متشبها بالله. أما الحيوانات فليس لها هذه الخاصية. ولو قرأ الكتاب المقدس -خصوصا عهده الجديد- لوجدت الكنير ما يثبت ذلك. *

*‌ج. **الحكمة والمنطق:* *وهذا لم يوجد في أى خليقة آخرى. وكشبهنا تعنى أن حكمة الله لا نهائية بينما الإنسان حكمته محدودة. (الحكمة والقداسة ليست من صفات المخلوقات الاخرى كالحيوانات مثلا)*

*‌د. سلطان: فيتسلطون على سمك البحر وعلى طير السماء… لكن سلطان الإنسان كان محدوداً (فليس له سلطان علي الكواكب مثلاً….) فهو ليس إلهاً. وهذا معنى كشبهنا.*​ 
*‌ه. المعرفة: آدم أعطى أسماء للحيوانات (تك 19:2) بعد أن أفهمه الله صفاتها.*

*‌و. المحبة: محبة الله لا نهائية لكن محبة الإنسان مهما كانت فمحدودة.وهذا معنى كشبهنا.*

*‌ز. الخلود: راجع رومية 12:5 فالله خلق الإنسان ليحيا للأبد ليس ليموت وأما الموت فدخل كعقوبة مؤقتة. *

بإختصار حول ‘كشبهنا‘ *ولكي لا نخلط الأوراق* نقول نعم نحن على صورة الله فى الصفات التي ذكرناها ولكن نحن نشبهه. *فصفات الله مطلقة،* أما *صفاتنا فنسبية.* فالله حر حرية مطلقة أما الإنسان فله حرية داخل دائرة معينة لا يتعداها كلاعب الكرة الذي إذا أتته الكرة هو حر أن يعطيها لأي لاعب أخر ولكن ليس حراً ان يضرب أي لاعب مثلاً... قداسة الله مطلقة فهو المتسامي والمرتفع عن الأرضيات والخطايا أما الإنسان فهو الساعي نحو القداسة بمساعدة الله، وهذه صفة ليس موجودة لمخلوق آخر... سلطان الله مطلق أما سلطان الإنسان فمحدود... الله خالد بطبيعته أما الإنسان فمخلوق للخلود بمشيئة الله.

*ولكي نفهم* كيف دخل الموت في حياتنا و ما هي *ضرورة الفداء* أو كما حضرتك سميته سبب الفداء علينا أن نركز عل شيئين هامين *صورة الله فينا *و *الخلود*. ولكن علينا أن نتفق أولا على أن هناك الضد لا يلتقِ مع الضد، مثل:

*القداسة* لا تجتمع مع *الخطيئة*
*عدم الفساد *لا يجتمع مع *الفساد*
*النور *لا يجتمع مع *الظلام*
*الخلود *لا يجتمع مع *الموت*

كل ما هو مكتوب أعلاه *باللون الأزرق* هو من *صفات الله*.

وكل ما هو مكتوب أعلاه *باللون الأخضر* هو من *صفات الإنسان *التي دخلت على طبيعته *بعد سقوطه فقط *عندما عصى وصية الله وصدق كلام ابليس. لقد عرف *الخطيئة *التي *افسدت *طبيعته، فزحف اليه *ظلام الخطيئة *فأستحق بسبب ذلك *الموت.*

*ولأن* التغيير حصل في الإنسان بسبب سقوطه فقد بات إجتماعه مع الله في مكان واحد مستحيلا... وموته المحقق كنتيجة للخطيئة لم يكن عمل تعسفي من جلالة الله أو قصاصا، بل عمل رحمة لأنه لم يشأ للإنسان الذي أحبه أن يعيش الى الأبد في الشقاء وبعيدا عنه، لأنه سبق وأعد له خطة لخلاصه ولإعادته الى أحضانه السماوي. وقد قلت الشقاء لأنه كان أيضا نتيجة السقوط، إذ قبل ذلك كان آدم متنعما في الفردوس يأكل من ثماره بدون أن يتعب وممتعا برؤية الرب ومخاطبته بدون حاجز بينهما او خوف. (_لا يسعني ان اضع لك كل ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس في رد واحد لأثبت لك صحة ما نؤمن به_)

*إذن* الخطيئة التي ارتكبها آدم *ليست *خطيئة مثل الخطايا التي نرتكتبها يوميا لأنها *شوهت صورة الله* التي فيه *فأفسدت* بالتالي* طبيعته *التى كانت لا تزال نقية. *ولهذا *لا مغفرة إلا بإعادة الطبيعة ثانية الى ما كانت عليه لكي يعود الإنسان الى أحضان الآب السماوي ويعيش معه حياة الخلود في عدم الفساد. (_للمرة الثانية اقول انه_ _لا يسعني ان اضع لك كل ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس في رد واحد لأثبت لك صحة ما نؤمن به_)

لقد *التبس عليك *الفرق بين الخطيئة الاولى أو الاصلية والخطايا التي نرتكبها يوميا والتى لما وجدت اساسا لولا الخطيئةالأصلية.ولذلك قلت في ردك: " ما اتناقش فيه ليس دخول الخطيه .... ولا تحتاج الى فداء" 

*هي حتما* تحتاج لفداء.... الفداء تم بتجسد كلمة الله -ابنه الوحيد- الذي ولد *بل بمشيئة الله* الذي *حل روحه القدوس* على عذراء طاهرة لم تعرف رجلا: 

[Q-BIBLE]
لوقا 1:35
فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ: «اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ فَلِذَلِكَ أَيْضاً الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

لذلك ولأن *ولادة السيد المسيح* لم تكن نتيجة تزاوج بين امرأة ورجل فقد *ولد السيد المسيح *دون أن يرث مثلنا الطبيعة الفاسدة أو الخطيئة الأولى/الأصلية ولم يخطئ في حياته ولم تعرف الخطيئة له طريقا.

*إذن *لقد حقق الله بتجسده في السيد المسيح الإنسان الكامل الذي يرتقي الى قداسة الله، وبقى أن يرفعنا معه ويجعلنا ابناءا به لله بالتبني فمات عنا مصلوبا كإنسان ولكن الموت لم يستطع أن يحتويه لأنه بدون خطيئة فقام بقوته الذاتية في اليوم الثالث. 

*بتجسده* أعاد للإنسان رونق الصورة التي شوهها السقوط. لقد قدس جسدنا الفاسد بتجسده العجيب وغير المدرك عقليا.

*بموته *غلب الموت لأنه لم يقدر أن يبقيه كإنسان في حوزته

*بقيامته* أقام معه كل ما مات قبل تجسده وعاش بمحبة الله وكان منتظرا وعد الله بالخلاص وهذا يوضح ما قلته في ردك: " *أن من مات ببُعد عن الله يحيا ثانيا بالقرب منه* " لأن الذين ماتوا ببعد عن الله هم من عاشوا ببر وماتوا قبل مجئ المسيح ولم يكن باستطاعتهم ان يكونوا *قريبين من الله بإستحقاق برهم فقط.* لقد قاموا بقيامة المسيح وعادوا الى الله.


انهي ردي بتكرير ما قلته أعلان مرتين انه لا يسعني ان اضع لك كل ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس في رد واحد. بل أنصحك أن تقرأه من باب المعرفة ليس أكثر. 

السيد المسح قال:"انا الحياة والطريق... انا القيامة... من آمن بي وإن مات فسيحيا... أنا والآب واحد... أنا في الآب والآب في... من رآني فقد رأى الأب... " والكثير غير ذلك.

وسؤالي هو: هل تجرأ نبي او رسول على مدى العصور ان يقول مثل هذا الكلام؟

ليكن سلام الإله الحقيقي في قلبك وفي فكرك أخي موافي


----------



## mowafee (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*سؤال بسيط ماذا عن الذين أتو قبل مجيئ المسيح ولم يؤمنو مثل ايمانكو ؟؟

قلتم( سابقا أن من عدل الله أوجب عقاب الخطايا الى البشر ولكن من رحمته افتدى عن الخطايا  بنفسه )
فأنتم اذن ثبتم عدل الله وفى نفس الوقت وصفتوه بالظلم لماذا لان المخطئ لم يعاقب والغير مخطئ يعاقب والذين اتو قبل المسيح ولم يؤمنو به يدخلون النار فان دخلوالجنه فالذين بعد المسيح وامنو به واخطؤ ودخلو النار مظلومين
ولكن من عدله الثواب والعقاب ومن رحمته العفو والمغفره عن التائب فانما أمره اذا أراد شئ أن يقول له كن فيكون 
انتو  فهمتونى خطاء

انا هنا ليس لان فى ايمانى شئ وانما لاناقش معتقدكم لعلكم تهتدون والهدايه من الله
اما بخصوص قرأة الكتاب المقدس والعلوم المسيحيه فان شاء الله اقرائها ولكن بهدف توضيح الحق وتوضيح الباطل
أما عن الاسلام  فهو دين الله الحق دين التوحيد دين ومنهاج جميع الامم والانبياء ( تعالى الله عما تصفون وتعالى عما تشركون ) هو دين يفهمه الصغير قبل الكبير لا يحتاج لفلسفه لفهمه*


----------



## سندريلا فايز (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*



والذين اتو قبل المسيح ولم يؤمنو به يدخلون النار فان دخلوالجنه فالذين بعد المسيح وامنو به واخطؤ ودخلو النار مظلومين


أنقر للتوسيع...



ومن اعلمك انهم دخلوا النار ام الجنة 
هل علمت خطة الله العادلة لاجلهم !!
هناك امور لا يعلمها احد غير الله وحده *


----------



## سندريلا فايز (2 ديسمبر 2009)

> هل الطبيعة الفاسدة تورث ؟



[q-bible]
*من أجل ذلك كأنما بإنسان واحد دخلت الخطية إلى العالم، وبالخطية الموت، وهكذا اجتاز الموت إلى جميع الناس إذ أخطأ الجميع. (رومية 5: 12) *

[/q-bible]
*نحن هنا ورثنا القابلية للخطية والطبيعة الفاسدة وليس معنى هذا اننا نتحمل اخطاء الاجيال التى قبلنا .*
*فالمشكلة ليست فى اننا سنحاسب على خطايا ابوينا الاولين ادم وحواء ولكن فى الطبيعة التى تغيرت من الصورة المقدس (صورة الله ومثاله) الى النقيض .*

*وهنا الفرق بين وراثة الخطية و نتيجة الخطية التى ورثتها البشرية .*
*اى ورثنا الطبيعة الفاسدة القابلة لفعل الخطية .*
*انما كل انسان سيحاسب على عمله وحده *​


----------



## سندريلا فايز (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*هل قال العهد القديم بتوريث قابلية الطبيعة الفاسدة التى هى نتاج الخطية ؟؟*

*1- بعد غواية الحية لحواء قال الله لها [q-bible]:" ملعونة أنت... وأضع عداوة بينك وبينها ، وبين نسلك ونسلها ، هو يسحق رأسك وأنت تسحقين عقبه "( تك 3: 15 )[/q-bible] .. فى إشارة للمسيح الذى سيأتى من نسل المرأة ليسحق الحية التى أغوت امنا حواء .*​

*إذاً فمنذ الجيل الأول ، يتواجد مبدأ إنتقال مفعول المعصية إلى النسل ، كمثل إنتقال جرثومة المرض كالإيدز من الوالدين إلى الأبناء .*​ 

*[q-bible]2- " غافر الإثم ..لكنه لا يبرئ إبراءً ، مفتقد إثم الآباء فى الأبناء "( خر 14: 6و7) [/q-bible]*
[q-bible]
[/q-bible]

*[q-bible]3- " يغفر الذنب... لكنه لا يبرئ ، بل يجعل ذنب الآباء على الأبناء "(عد14: 18)[/q-bible]*​[q-bible]
[/q-bible]

*[q-bible]4- "نسل الأشرار ينقطع "( مز37: 28 )[/q-bible]*​[q-bible]
[/q-bible]

*[q-bible]5- " أعاقبه ونسله"( أر 36: 31 ). [/q-bible]*

*[q-bible]6- " هأنذا بالإثم صوًرت ، وبالخطية حبلت بى أمى "( مز51: 5 )[/q-bible]*​[q-bible]

*هذا المزمور لداوود النبى ، ويشهد الله له بأنه إبن يسـّـى البيتلحمى (1 صم ) *
[/q-bible]​
*إذاً فإنه يتكلم عن الإنسان بوجه عام ، فمعنى أنه بالإثم صوًر ( أى خـُلق ) أى أنه : "معجون بالخطية " ، منذ الحبل به فى بطن أمه ، وقبلما يفعل شراً ولا شيئاً نهائياً*​

*فمن أين جاءته الخطية وهو جنين ؟؟؟ *​
*إذن فمصدر الخطية التى يُصوّر بها الإنسان من الرحم " هونِتاج المعصية الأولى لآدم "*​

*ثم إنتقلت الخطية إلى كل نسله بالتوالد ، مثلما تنتقل جرثومة المرض من الوالدين إلى الأبناء *​​



​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 ديسمبر 2009)

كأننا مقولناش حاجة خالص من اول الموضوع​ 
*



سؤال بسيط ماذا عن الذين أتو قبل مجيئ المسيح ولم يؤمنو مثل ايمانكو ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...



*العهد القديم:
1- من اخطأ خطية واحدة
اذن ( موت جسدى + جحيم بعد الموت )
2- حيث ان الجميع ( ابرار او اشرار )اخطأ بما فيهم الانبياء فكلهم ذهبوا للجحيم بعد الموت 
لكن........................
بعد الموت على الصليب ( اجراء المصالحة ) . اخذ المسيح النفوس البارة ( التائبة) من الجحيم ( مكان الانتظار قبل الجهنم ) الى الفردوس ( مكان الانتظار قبل الذهاب للملكوت )


العهد الجديد: ( بعد موت المسيح ( الجسد وحده بالطبع ))

1-من اخطأ ثم لم يتوب عن خطاياه
( موت جسدى + جحيم بعد الموت ومنه الى الجهنم عند الدينونة) 

2-من اخطأ ثم تاب عن خطاياه وهو غير مؤمن بالفداء اى لم يستفاد بالمصالحة التى تمت.
(موت جسدى + جحيم بعد الموت ومنه الى الجهنم عند الدينونة)

3-من اخطأ ثم تاب عن خطاياه وهو مؤمن بالفداء اى تصالح مع الله 
( موت جسدى + الفردوس بعد الموت ومنه الى ملكوت السماوات عند الدينونة)


*



قلتم( سابقا أن من عدل الله أوجب عقاب الخطايا الى البشر ولكن من رحمته افتدى عن الخطايا بنفسه )
فأنتم اذن ثبتم عدل الله وفى نفس الوقت وصفتوه بالظلم لماذا لان المخطئ لم يعاقب والغير مخطئ يعاقب 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

من قال ان المخطئ لم يعاقب ؟؟؟؟؟
جبتها منين ؟؟؟؟
مستنى ردك .. ولو لم ترد يبقى حضرتك جاى تتكلم وانت جاهل مش عارف حاجة.

فحتى المخطئ الذى امن وتاب سوف يموت موت جسدى.

من قال ان الغير مخطئ يعاقب ؟؟؟؟؟
جبتها منين ؟؟؟؟
من هو الغير مخطئ .. اللى حضرتك بتتكلم عنه؟؟؟
مستنى ردك .. ولو لم ترد يبقى حضرتك جاى تتكلم وانت جاهل 

فكل البشر قد اخطئوا بما فيهم الانبياء فالكل مستحق العقاب  
المسيح ( كلمة الله ) هو الوحيد الذى لم يعرف خطية 
 
*



والذين اتو قبل المسيح ولم يؤمنو به يدخلون النار فان دخلوالجنه فالذين بعد المسيح وامنو به واخطؤ ودخلو النار مظلومين

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
من قال انهم دخلوا النار؟؟؟؟؟؟
هات من كلام اى حد ما يدل على ذلك؟
مستنى ردك ....
هم ذهبوا فقط الى مكان انتظار (الجحيم) . ثم رفع المسيح من مات بارا تائبا الى الفردوس بعد اتمام المصالحة.

وبالتالى استنتاجك لا يستحق المناقشة

*



ولكن من عدله الثواب والعقاب ومن رحمته العفو والمغفره عن التائب فانما أمره اذا أراد شئ أن يقول له كن فيكون 
انتو فهمتونى خطاء

أنقر للتوسيع...


* 
*من قال ان المسيحية لا يوجد بها توبة ومغفرة...*
*جبتها منين ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*ازاى بعد كل الشرح اللى حضرتك شوفتوا من اول الموضوع تقول كده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*دا المسيح نفسه كان ينادى بالتوبة*
*Matt 4:17 *​مِنْ ذلِكَ الزَّمَانِ ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ يَكْرِزُ وَيَقُولُ:«تُوبُوا لأَنَّهُ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَ مَلَكُوتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ». ​
​* وقال من غفرتم خطاياه غفرت لكم*
*Matt 6:14 ​*​فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ غَفَرْتُمْ لِلنَّاسِ زَّلاَتِهِمْ، يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ أَيْضًا أَبُوكُمُ السَّمَاوِيُّ. ​
*​* 
*



انا هنا ليس لان فى ايمانى شئ وانما لاناقش معتقدكم لعلكم تهتدون والهدايه من الله
اما بخصوص قرأة الكتاب المقدس والعلوم المسيحيه فان شاء الله اقرائها ولكن بهدف توضيح الحق وتوضيح الباطل

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
 
يا ريت يا عم كنت قريت قبل ماتسال الاسئلة ديه!!!!!( مكنتش سألتها من الاصل )

اما عن توضيح الحق ...فمن اول الموضوع لاخره حضرتك مش عايز تفهم الحق (فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه)
 



> *أما عن الاسلام فهو دين الله الحق دين التوحيد دين ومنهاج جميع الامم والانبياء ( تعالى الله عما تصفون وتعالى عما تشركون ) هو دين يفهمه الصغير قبل الكبير لا يحتاج لفلسفه لفهمه*





متشكرين قوى..... ( لن اناقش معاك  دين الحق !!! او دين التوحيد!!! او منهاج جميع الانبياء!!!!)
لانه ليس المكان المناسب لذلك
بس ليه مبنشفش حضرتك فى قسم الحوار الاسلامى هنا فى المنتدى ؟؟؟
مستنين حضرتك توضح لنا الحق والتوحيد  هناك.


----------



## أَمَة (2 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي موافي
قبل أن أبدا الرد عليك أستأذن مشرفي القسم بلفت نظرك على عدم استعمال اللون الأحمر في ردودك. لأنه يستعمل من قبل المشرفين للتنبيه. يمكنك استعماله في كلمات أو فقرات فقط لتلفت النظر اليها. لذلك في اقباسي لردك غيرت اللون الى الأسود للتمييز بينه وبين الاقباسات من الكتاب المقدس. وشكرا لك. 



mowafee قال:


> *سؤال بسيط ماذا عن الذين أتو قبل مجيئ المسيح ولم يؤمنو مثل ايمانكو ؟؟*


 
يؤلمني أنك لم تقرأ بتركيز.... لعل صغر الخط لم يساعدك. لذلك كبرته في ردي هذا.
تسأل *ماذا عن الذين أتو قبل مجيئ المسيح ولم يؤمنو*. وقد جاء الرد في رسالتي السابقة وسأقتبس منها تلك الفقرة عن الذين آمنوا قبل المسيح: 

*



بقيامته أقام معه كل ما مات قبل تجسده وعاش بمحبة الله وكان منتظرا وعد الله بالخلاص وهذا يوضح ما قلته في ردك: " أن من مات ببُعد عن الله يحيا ثانيا بالقرب منه " لأن الذين ماتوا ببعد عن الله هم من عاشوا ببر وماتوا قبل مجئ المسيح ولم يكن باستطاعتهم ان يكونوا قريبين من الله بإستحقاق برهم فقط. لقد قاموا بقيامة المسيح وعادوا الى الله.

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
وسإدعم كلامي بأيات من الكتاب المقدس يتكلم فيها السيد المسيح عن وحدته مع الآب - أي انه والآب واحد - أي أنه هو نفس الله. أرجوك الا تشتت الموضوع وتعود لتقول لي أنه ليس واحد مع الآب لأنه قال في الأية 30: " أَنَا لاَ أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِي شَيْئاً." و "كَمَا أَسْمَعُ أَدِينُ" لأن تفسير ذلك أن السيد المسيح يتكلم هنا بالجسد كإنسان مميزا خضوع الإنسان لله. *أرجوك *رجاء حار ان تركز على الأيات في الخط المكثف.

متى الأصحاح 5

[q-bible]22 لأَنَّ الآبَ لاَ يَدِينُ أَحَداً بَلْ قَدْ أَعْطَى كُلَّ الدَّيْنُونَةِ لِلاِبْنِ 
23 لِكَيْ يُكْرِمَ الْجَمِيعُ الاِبْنَ كَمَا يُكْرِمُونَ الآبَ. مَنْ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الاِبْنَ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الآبَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ. 
24 «اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ كلاَمِي وَيُؤْمِنُ بِالَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَلاَ يَأْتِي إِلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ بَلْ قَدِ انْتَقَلَ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ. 
25 اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: *إِنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ وَهِيَ الآنَ حِينَ يَسْمَعُ الأَمْوَاتُ صَوْتَ ابْنِ اللَّهِ وَالسَّامِعُونَ يَحْيَوْنَ. *
26 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ كَذَلِكَ أَعْطَى الاِبْنَ أَيْضاً أَنْ تَكُونَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ 
27 وَأَعْطَاهُ سُلْطَاناً أَنْ يَدِينَ أَيْضاً لأَنَّهُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. 
28 لاَ تَتَعَجَّبُوا مِنْ هَذَا *فَإِنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ فِيهَا يَسْمَعُ جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْقُبُورِ صَوْتَهُ* 
29 *فَيَخْرُجُ الَّذِينَ فَعَلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ إِلَى قِيَامَةِ الْحَيَاةِ وَالَّذِينَ عَمِلُوا السَّيِّئَاتِ إِلَى قِيَامَةِ الدَّيْنُونَةِ*. 
30 أَنَا لاَ أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِي شَيْئاً. كَمَا أَسْمَعُ أَدِينُ وَدَيْنُونَتِي عَادِلَةٌ لأَنِّي لاَ أَطْلُبُ مَشِيئَتِي بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي. [/q-bible]

الأيات أعلاه هي كلام السيد المسيح قبل صلبه وموته وقيامته أراد بها أن يبشرالناس(_وكلمة انجيل تعني البشارة) _بإن خلاصهم قريب وأنهم وإن ماتوا فسيحوا لو هم آمنوا به وبكلامه لأنه هو والآب واحد- أي أنه هو الله، وكلامه "كإنسان" هو من عندالآب- الله.  

وما قاله قبل قيامته تحقق بعد قيامته إثباتا على صدق قوله. واليك الأيات من الكتاب المقدس:

[Q-BIBLE] 
متى الأصحاح 27 العدد 52 وَالْقُبُورُ تَفَتَّحَتْ *وَقَامَ كَثِيرٌ مِنْ أَجْسَادِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ الرَّاقِدِينَ *
متى الأصحاح 27 العدد 53 *وَخَرَجُوا مِنَ الْقُبُورِ بَعْدَ قِيَامَتِهِ وَدَخَلُوا الْمَدِينَةَ الْمُقَدَّسَةَ وَظَهَرُوا لِكَثِيرِينَ*. [/Q-BIBLE]
 


mowafee قال:


> *فأنتم اذن ثبتم عدل الله وفى نفس الوقت وصفتوه بالظلم لماذا لان المخطئ لم يعاقب والغير مخطئ يعاقب والذين اتو قبل المسيح ولم يؤمنو به يدخلون النار فان دخلوالجنه فالذين بعد المسيح وامنو به واخطؤ ودخلو النار مظلومين*


 
أرجوك أن تبين لي أين قلتُ أو أين قال أيٌ من الأخوة أن *المخطئ لم يعاقب * *والغير مخطئ يعاقب*.  
أرجوك أن لا تكتب استنتاجات خاطئة بل اكتب ما قلناه. والمسيحية لا تعتقد أبدا أن الله ظالم ولم تصفه في أي من الأيات في الظلم لأن السيد المسيح علمنا أن الله محبة والمُحب لا يظلم. لا تضع استنتاجات مبنية على تعاليم القرآن الذي يصف الله بكل الأوصاف التي ترفضها المسيحية لأنها من صفات الشيطان، مثل: القاهر والمتكبر والمنتقم و  خير الماكرين. 


mowafee قال:


> *ولكن من عدله الثواب والعقاب ومن رحمته العفو والمغفره عن التائب فانما أمره اذا أراد شئ أن يقول له كن فيكون *


 
 يا أخي ليس هناك إثنان يختلفان على أن الله يقول فيكن. ما دخل هذا في الغفران.
لقد فاتك ما قلنا ورددناه أن الإنسان لا يخلص بأعماله الصالحة وحدها طالما أنه لا يزال يلبس الطبيعة الفاسدة التي لا يمكنها أن تتواجد مع الله الكلي القداسة. عليه أنه يجددها بالمعمودية لأن بالمعمودية نولد بالروح من فوق. اليك الحوار الذي دار بين أحد رؤساء اليهود والسيد المسيح لتفهم معنى تجديد الطبيعة الفاسدة:

[Q-BIBLE] بوحنا 3
1 كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ اسْمُهُ نِيقُودِيمُوسُ رَئِيسٌ لِلْيَهُودِ. 
2 هَذَا جَاءَ إِلَى يَسُوعَ لَيْلاً وَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ قَدْ أَتَيْتَ مِنَ اللَّهِ مُعَلِّماً لأَنْ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ هَذِهِ الآيَاتِ الَّتِي أَنْتَ تَعْمَلُ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنِ اللَّهُ مَعَهُ». 
3 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: *إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يُولَدُ مِنْ فَوْقُ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَرَى مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ*». 
4 قَالَ لَهُ نِيقُودِيمُوسُ: «كَيْفَ يُمْكِنُ الإِنْسَانَ أَنْ يُولَدَ وَهُوَ شَيْخٌ؟ أَلَعَلَّهُ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ بَطْنَ أُمِّهِ ثَانِيَةً وَيُولَدَ؟» 
5 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: *إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يُولَدُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ وَالرُّوحِ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ. 
*6 اَلْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ الْجَسَدِ جَسَدٌ هُوَ وَالْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ هُوَ رُوحٌ. [/Q-BIBLE]



mowafee قال:


> *انتو فهمتونى خطاء*
> 
> *انا هنا ليس لان فى ايمانى شئ وانما لاناقش معتقدكم لعلكم تهتدون والهدايه من الله*
> *اما بخصوص قرأة الكتاب المقدس والعلوم المسيحيه فان شاء الله اقرائها ولكن بهدف توضيح الحق وتوضيح الباطل *


 
*لا لا *يا أخي لم يفهمك أحد خطأ... أنت تسأل ونحن نجيب. وأنا قلت لك وسأقتبس كلامي من ردين سابقين:



> (رد رقم 11) ارجوك ان تجهد نفسك قليلا بقراءة الرابط التالي الذي يفسر المعنى بدون أن تلزم نفسك بقبول ما تقرأ. لن تخسر شيئا من معرفة معتقد الآخر.
> (رد رقم 16) أنصحك أن تقرأه من باب المعرفة ليس أكثر.




وفقك الله بتوضيح الحق والباطل في قراءتك.





mowafee قال:


> *أما عن الاسلام فهو دين الله الحق دين التوحيد .....( تعالى الله عما تصفون وتعالى عما تشركون ) *




هذا دينك وهذا رأيك فيه وأنت حر في اختيارك لأن المسيح لم يفرض على الناس الإيمان به، ولا المسيحية تفرض ذاتها على أحد.

أنت مخطئ جدا مثلك مثل كل المسلمين في اتهامنا بالشرك لأننا نؤمن بإله واحد. والكتاب المقدس في عهديه القديم والجديد ملئ بالأيات التي ثبت وحدانية الله كما أنه ملئ بالأيات التي تثبت أن وحدانيته ثالوث. *وكلمة الثالوث* لاتعني ثلاث.  

انت ثالوث وانا ثالوث وكل واحد من البشر ثالوث: (1) جسد + (2) روح + (3) عقل =  (1)الإنسان.

(1) ذاتُ الله + (2) عقله - الإبن + (3) روحه - الروح القدس = (1) الله.



mowafee قال:


> *أما عن الاسلام فهو .....منهاج جميع الامم والانبياء *


 
لم يكن الإسلام أبدا دين جميع الأمم، حتى أن الامم التي دانت به دانت به بقوة السيف. ولم يكن دين أي من الأنبياء الذين سبقوا محمد والسيد المسيح لأنهم كلهم تنبأوا عن مجيئ المسيح على مدى الاف السنين، حتى شاء الله وتمم نبؤاتهم وقد تمت بحرفيته من: ولادة المسيح من عذراء الى المدينة التي ولد فيها الى صلبه وقيامته في اليوم الثالث.




mowafee قال:


> *أما عن الاسلام ...هو دين يفهمه الصغير قبل الكبير لا يحتاج لفلسفه لفهمه*




هذا كلامك ولك حرية العقيدة والتفكير، والحقائق تثبت أن كل من فهمه بعد أن قرأه كاملا وقرأ التفاسير والأحاديث أدرك خطأه وتركه. لأن كل ما هو صحيح فيه ليس جديدًا وهو مقتبس من الكتاب المقدس، والجديد فيه ليس صحيحًا.

سلام الرب معك


----------



## سندريلا فايز (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*اجابة وافيــة عزيزتى* *أمة الرب* 
*الــرب يبارك تعب محبتك :Love_Letter_Send:*​


----------



## mowafee (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*ابن الملك وأمه :أرجوك أن تبين لي أين قلتُ أو أين قال أيٌ من الأخوة أن المخطئ لم يعاقب والغير مخطئ يعاقب

( قصدى ان من تسبب فى الفداء لم يعاقب كأن يكون هو المفتدى به و ان غير المخطئ يعاقب أنكم قلتم المسيح لم يخطئ فلابد من صلبه ليحمل هو الخطايا )

هذه ايه من القرأن وقصه من سيرة الرسول توضح عدل الله ورسوله لاهل الكتاب

الَذِينَ أُخْرِجُوا مِن دِيَارِهِم بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ إلاَّ أَن يَقُولُوا رَبُّنَا اللَّهُ وَلَوْلا دَفْعُ اللَّهِ النَّاسَ بَعْضَهُم بِبَعْضٍ لَّهُدِّمَتْ صَوَامِعُ وَبِيَعٌ وَصَلَوَاتٌ وَمَسَاجِدُ يُذْكَرُ فِيهَا اسْمُ اللَّهِ كَثِيراً وَلَيَنصُرَنَّ اللَّهُ مَن يَنصُرُهُ إنَّ اللَّهَ لَقَوِيٌّ عَزِيزٌ (40) سورة الحج
(صَوَامِعُ وَبِيَعٌ وَصَلَوَاتٌ) هى معابد وكنائس واديره

روت كتب السيرة النبوية والتاريخ الإسلامي أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عقدها مع وفد نصارى نجران من أهل اليمن. تقول وثيقة المعاهدة: 
«بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم: هذا ما كتب محمد النبي رسول الله لأهل نجران.. 
ولنجران وحاشيتها، جوار الله، وذمة محمد النبي رسول الله، على أموالهم، وأنفسِهم، وملَّتهم، وغائبهم، وشاهدهم، وعشيرتهم، وبِيَعهم، وكل ما تحت أيديهم من قليل أو كثير، لا يُغيَّر أسقف من أسقفيته، ولا راهب من رهبانيته،ولا كاهن من كهانته، وليس عليهم رُبِّـيَّة - أي ربا - ولا دمُ جاهلية، ولا يُحشرون - أي إلى الجنديَّة - ولا يُعشرون - أي لا يؤخذ منهم عُشر أموالهم - ولا يطأ أرضهم جيش. ومن سأل حقاً منهم فبينهم النَّصَف - أي العدل - غير ظالمين ولا مظلومين 
* * * 
 ومعاهدة أخرى؛ روت كتب السيرة النبوية والتاريخ الإسلامي أنها عُقدت بين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وبين أسقف نجران، تقول وثيقة المعاهدة: 
«بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم: من محمد النبي إلى الأسقف أبي الحارث بن علقمة وأساقفة نجران وكهنتهم ومن تبعهم ورهبانهم: إن لهم ما تحت أيديهم مِن قليل أو كثير، مِن بِيَعهم وصلواتهم ورهبانيتهم، وجوار الله ورسوله، لا يُغَيّر أسقف من أسقفيته، ولا راهب من رهبانيته، ولا كاهن من كهانته، ولا يُغيّر حق من حقوقهم ولا سلطانهم، ولا شيء مما كانوا عليه، على ذلك جوار الله ورسوله أبداً ما نصحوا واصطلحوا فيما عليهم، غير مُثقلين بظلم ولا ظالمين 

انتم بينتم عقيدتكم وايمانكم وانا بينت بعض من عقيدتى وعليكم  بالبحث المجرد والقارئ  يفصل فيما يقرأ والله الهادى *


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*



انا هنا ليس لان فى ايمانى شئ وانما لاناقش معتقدكم لعلكم تهتدون والهدايه من الله
اما بخصوص قرأة الكتاب المقدس والعلوم المسيحيه فان شاء الله اقرائها ولكن بهدف توضيح الحق وتوضيح الباطل
أما عن الاسلام فهو دين الله الحق دين التوحيد دين ومنهاج جميع الامم والانبياء ( تعالى الله عما تصفون وتعالى عما تشركون ) هو دين يفهمه الصغير قبل الكبير لا يحتاج لفلسفه لفهمه

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*عجبت لشخص يدخل دارى (بيتى)*
*ليعلمنى كيف أسلك كما يسلك فى بيته*
*اذا ياحضرة السائل النجيب انت اتيت لا لتسأل او تفهم بل تفهمنا ؟؟؟!!!*
*لا تعليق*
*أكثر من هذا*
*على قصد قد توضح*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 ديسمبر 2009)

mowafee قال:


> *ابن الملك وأمه :أرجوك أن تبين لي أين قلتُ أو أين قال أيٌ من الأخوة أن المخطئ لم يعاقب والغير مخطئ يعاقب*
> 
> *( قصدى ان من تسبب فى الفداء لم يعاقب كأن يكون هو المفتدى به و ان غير المخطئ يعاقب أنكم قلتم المسيح لم يخطئ فلابد من صلبه ليحمل هو الخطايا )*
> 
> ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 ديسمبر 2009)

> *هو دين يفهمه الصغير قبل الكبير لا يحتاج لفلسفه لفهمه*



*حسنا
افهمنى كيف استوى الرجمن على العرش ؟؟
وما هو حجم هذا العرش ؟؟
ولماذا استوى ؟ وهل هو كان واقف ثم استوى ؟؟؟
ممكن تفهمنى ؟؟*​


----------



## سندريلا فايز (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*سلام ونعمة *
*



ابن الملك وأمه :أرجوك أن تبين لي أين قلتُ أو أين قال أيٌ من الأخوة أن المخطئ لم يعاقب والغير مخطئ يعاقب


أنقر للتوسيع...

**:download:*

*هذا كلامك عزيزى *
*



فأنتم اذن ثبتم عدل الله وفى نفس الوقت وصفتوه بالظلم لماذا لان المخطئ لم يعاقب والغير مخطئ يعاقب والذين اتو قبل المسيح ولم يؤمنو به يدخلون النار فان دخلوالجنه فالذين بعد المسيح وامنو به واخطؤ ودخلو النار مظلومين


أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*



( قصدى ان من تسبب فى الفداء لم يعاقب كأن يكون هو المفتدى به و ان غير المخطئ يعاقب أنكم قلتم المسيح لم يخطئ فلابد من صلبه ليحمل هو الخطايا )


أنقر للتوسيع...

*
* فهمت قصدك*
*اذا انت تتفق معى فى ان الطبيعة البشرية تلوثت بالخطية لانك انتقلت الى نقطة الفداء فلابد ان انك استوعبت وراثة الطبيعة الفاسدة التى حلت بالبشرية .*

*حســـــــــــنا *
*اذا ما هو الحل الان !!!*
*تعتقد ان الله غيـــر قادر على تطهير خليقته البشرية بعدما لوثتها الخطية !!*
*بالطبـــع الله قــــادر *
*اذا ما المشكلــــــة هنا !!*
*



هذه ايه من القرأن وقصه من سيرة الرسول توضح عدل الله ورسوله لاهل الكتاب

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ 
* اولا : عدل الله لا يقاس بعدل اى مخلوق بشــــرى *
*ثانيا: لا يحق لى اقتباس مشاركتك لاننا هنا فى القسم المسيحى عليك ان توضح دينك بحرية فى القسم المناسب
*​
​


----------



## mowafee (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*ابن الملك : حضرتك بتتجاهل الرد او عندك مشكلة فى الفهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
المخطئ حتى لوأمن بالفداء يعاقب بالموت الجسدى

mowafee: هذه ليست النقطه التى أتكلم عنها  وانما اتكلم عن من تسبب فى الفداء اصلا

ابن الملك : ايه علاقة عدل الرسول بعدل الله؟؟؟؟حضرتك احنا بنكلم عن عدل الله 
معنى ان حضرتك ربط عدل الله بالرسول يبقى حضرتك مشرك كافر؟؟؟؟ 

mowafee: قصدى بعدل الله الموضحه فى الايه ثم عدل الرسول الموضح فى القصه

ابن الملك: لماذا لا نرى حضرتك فى القسم الاسلامى؟؟؟؟
تعالى وعلمنا الاسلام ( العظيم!!!!!! )هناك 

mowafee : لا أتواجد فى مكان يثب فيه الله ورسوله

mloka : حسنا
افهمنى كيف استوى الرجمن على العرش ؟؟
وما هو حجم هذا العرش ؟؟
ولماذا استوى ؟ وهل هو كان واقف ثم استوى ؟؟؟


mowafee: الاستواء معلوم وهو العلو والكيفيه مجهوله.
( وسع كرسيه السموات والارض ولا يؤده حفظهما وهو العلى العظيم ) والكرسى غير العرش 
هذه هى الاجابه على الاسئله
اما فى الكتاب القدس أن الله أستراح فهل هذ يجوز

سفر التكوين 2: 2
 وَفَرَغَ اللهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ مِنْ عَمَلِهِ الَّذِي عَمِلَ. فَاسْتَرَاحَ فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ مِنْ جَمِيعِ عَمَلِهِ الَّذِي عَمِلَ. *


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*



ابن الملك : حضرتك بتتجاهل الرد او عندك مشكلة فى الفهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
المخطئ حتى لوأمن بالفداء يعاقب بالموت الجسدى

mowafee: هذه ليست النقطه التى أتكلم عنها وانما اتكلم عن من تسبب فى الفداء اصلا

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

دورى يا لمونة... اقرأ الموضوع من اوله تانى وتعلم كيف تحاور وكيف تسأل.




> *ابن الملك : ايه علاقة عدل الرسول بعدل الله؟؟؟؟حضرتك احنا بنكلم عن عدل الله *
> *معنى ان حضرتك ربط عدل الله بالرسول يبقى حضرتك مشرك كافر؟؟؟؟ *
> 
> *mowafee: قصدى بعدل الله الموضحه فى الايه ثم عدل الرسول الموضح فى القصه*




ههههههههههههههههههههه
لماذا ذكرت عدل الرسول المزعوم اذن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟( حشو )
 



> *ابن الملك: لماذا لا نرى حضرتك فى القسم الاسلامى؟؟؟؟*
> *تعالى وعلمنا الاسلام ( العظيم!!!!!! )هناك *
> 
> *mowafee : لا أتواجد فى مكان يثب فيه الله ورسوله*




قديمة قوى..............
طب ما القسم ده تبع المنتدى اللى بيسب الرسول!!!!!!!! 
 لماذا لا تدافع عن القران والرسول لكى ما تعرفنا الحقيقة؟؟؟؟





> *اما فى الكتاب القدس أن الله أستراح فهل هذ يجوز*
> 
> *سفر التكوين 2: 2*
> *وَفَرَغَ اللهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ مِنْ عَمَلِهِ الَّذِي عَمِلَ. فَاسْتَرَاحَ فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ مِنْ جَمِيعِ عَمَلِهِ الَّذِي عَمِلَ. *




ههههههههههههه
هل قرأت تفاسير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بالطبع لا ..
هل تعرف كلمة استراح فى اللغة العبرية واصلها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بالطبع لا ..

سأتركك تبحث عنها .


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 ديسمبر 2009)

> *الاستواء معلوم وهو العلو والكيفيه مجهوله.*



*لم تجب عن اسئلتى 

ولماذا هو مجهول ؟؟؟
وهل الله كان فى مرتبة اقل ليعلو ؟؟*

​


----------



## mowafee (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*الله مستوى على العرش استواء يليق بجلاله وعظمته فمن أسمائه العلى العظيم 
والله لا يحده زمن وهو العلى فى كل وقت *


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 ديسمبر 2009)

mowafee قال:


> *الله مستوى على العرش استواء يليق بجلاله وعظمته فمن أسمائه العلى العظيم
> والله لا يحده زمن وهو العلى فى كل وقت *




*برضو فين الإجابة ؟؟؟

انا مش بسألك عن ان الله عظيم ولا لا 
انا بسألك ازاى استوى ؟؟
*​


----------



## mowafee (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*mloka: ولماذا هو  الاستواء مجهول ؟؟؟

mowafee: ولماذا  حياة الجن مجهوله و ميعاد موت كل فرد مجهول ولماذا  ميعاد يوم القيامه مجهول  *


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 ديسمبر 2009)

mowafee قال:


> *mloka: ولماذا هو الاستواء مجهول ؟؟؟*
> *mowafee: ولماذا حياة الجن مجهوله و ميعاد موت كل فرد مجهول ولماذا ميعاد يوم القيامه مجهول *


 
ولكن القرآن لا يقول ان الاستواء مجهول ، هذا كلام المفسرين ، القرآن تكلم عن الاستواء وانت تقول ان القرآن سهل الفهم ، فاشرح ما تفهمه ، اما اذا تعذر عليك الفهم والشرح فزعمك ان القرآن سهل الفهم باطل


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 ديسمبر 2009)

mowafee قال:


> *mloka: ولماذا هو  الاستواء مجهول ؟؟؟
> 
> mowafee: ولماذا  حياة الجن مجهوله و ميعاد موت كل فرد مجهول ولماذا  ميعاد يوم القيامه مجهول  *



*
**انت قلت ان الإسلام دين يفهمه الصغير قبل الكبير وانا صغير وانت كبير فلماذا لا تفهمنى اياه ؟؟؟*

*الإجابة على اسئلتك سهلة جدا وهاجاوبك ب مستنى اعرف إجابتك*​


----------



## أَمَة (3 ديسمبر 2009)

mowafee قال:


> *الله مستوى على العرش استواء يليق بجلاله وعظمته فمن أسمائه العلى العظيم *
> *والله لا يحده زمن وهو العلى فى كل وقت *


 

كما أنه لا يحده زمن كذلك لا يحده مكان

وكونه "مستوى على العرش" كما يقول الإسلام قد حدد مكانه وقلل شأنه.
 يا ليتك تذهب الى قاموس عربي عربي وتقرأ معاني الكلمة.


----------



## أَمَة (3 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي موافي

يبدو أنك نسيت انك في قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحيه حيث قانون المنتدى يمنع التطرق الى الإسلاميات, كما أن زمام البقاء في موضوع "هل الطبيعة الفاسدة تورث" قد فلت منك كما نرى في ردودك الأخيرة. 

أنا اشاركك الخروج عن قانون المنتدى الآن في ردي هذا، على أمل أن الموضوع سينقل الى قسم الشبهات وإلا لا بأس أن يشتطب موضوعي من قبل مشرفي القسم.

في ردك رقم 24 بتذكر أيات من كتابك وسيرة ومعاهدات. هذا كله تاريخ وليس فيه من عمل الله شيئ. لأن الله محبة وسلام وليس سيفا وقتلا وترهيب. 
 محمد اتى ونقض كل ما جاء في الكتب المقدسة عن عمل الفداء لكي يكون هو الأول والأخير وإلا لما كان له اسما وأتباعا.

يا أخي لا أحد يطلب منك أن تترك الإسلام. كل من تركوه فعلوا ذلك من ذاتهم.

كفاك وعظا علينا، لأنه لن ينفعك شيئا. فنحن منورون بروح الله ونرى الروحانيات التي لا تستطيعون رؤيتها أو حتى فهما.

الرب ينورك


----------



## My Rock (3 ديسمبر 2009)

تم تقديم الإجابة الكافية، لكن يستمر الأخ المسلم بالمماطلة و التشيت
يُغلق


----------

